

Hacker Who Exposed Rape Case Could Get More Jail Time Than Rapists [petition] - namank
http://act.watchdog.net/petitions/3270?share_ref=6Z9fGHz_gSA

======
markhall
Wow. What a complicated and scary situation. This outcome could set precedent
for multiple legal matters. Lostutter had great intentions yet acknowledges
wrong-doing. What an unfortunate situation on multiple levels.

